

What Rutan Did - mrshoe
http://www.flyingmag.com/aircraft/turboprops/what-rutan-did

======
logjam
Ah, Peter Garrison, not only a great aviation writer, but a great writer,
period.

I still remember his article about the original BD-5, and about his self-
mantra ("RPM, RPM, RPM") and death grip on the collective during his first
flights as he got his helicopter rating.

He is the kind of a guy who, in an article about flying gyrocopters at El
Mirage dry lake, could turn it into poetry and write, "Only the soul survives
loss of rotor at altitude."

